# Colored circles



## Dawgluver (Jun 13, 2011)

What's the deal with the colored balls by the avatars?  Am I being shunned?  Some are red, some green, mine's yellow.  Couldn't find any explanation on the website.


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 13, 2011)

Red is offline, green is online, yours is currently pale blue, which is invisible, meaning your name won't show in the list of power users, except to the mods & administrators, even though you can still post.  

If you hover your cursor over it, it will tell you.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 13, 2011)

Phew!  Thanks!  Mostly I use the IPad app, which doesn't have the same features or access as the full PC version.


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 13, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Phew!  Thanks!  Mostly I use the IPad app, which doesn't have the same features or access as the full PC version.



Don't feel bad, I had to ask too, in fact, I didn't know (or notice) about the light blue.  I just found out when I hovered over it that you had elected the invisibility option.


----------

